# CDO: The Brazen Bulletin Webzine



## Karak Norn Clansman (Feb 4, 2021)

Oxymandias over on Chaos Dwarfs Online has laboured lovingly to craft a webzine to touch on some highlights in the world of short, angry and bearded slavers during the _anno horribilis_ of 2020. Check out the first issue of Brazen Bulletin if you like, but watch out for big hats! 










The Brazen Bulletin walks in the footsteps of Word of Hashut, CDO's very polished webzine of 2008-2012. The Brazen Bulletin shouldn't be compared too closely to its illustrious predecessor, but the new torch bearer do make for some enjoyable reading with nice pictures! Thanks a lot to Oxymandias for his sterling work, and to all contributors who made it happen.

Cheers


----------

